# Which GPU is the Best...



## ganesh_6663 (Nov 8, 2011)

i m going to buy new graphic card...

Intel Core i5 2500
Intel DH67CL-B3 Full ATX Board
Corsiar 1333 MHz DDR3 4GB 
Cooler Master Cabinet @ 2.3K

*GTX 560 Ti/HD 6950* which one is better.........

Sir plz provide me suggetion with detail , i m so confuse..


----------



## Cilus (Nov 8, 2011)

What is your maximum budget for the GPU? If it is over 15K, then get MSI HD 6950 2 GB Twin Frozer III @ 16.2K.
If it is less than 15K then you can settle for Sapphire HD 6950 1 GB GDDR5 or MSI GTX 560 Ti Hawk @ 14.6K.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 8, 2011)

the cards to get are -

*Sapphire HD6950 2GB Toxic *
Sapphire HD6950 2GB Dirt 3 Edition
MSI R6950 TFIII PE/OC 2GB or 1GB
Sapphire HD6950 1GB PCIE
MSI N560GTX Ti HAWK
Zotac GTX560 Ti Amp Edition


----------



## Cilus (Nov 8, 2011)

^^ I think Zotac GTx 560 Ti Amp Edition is also worth to mention. Price is within 16K.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 8, 2011)

^yes cilus, added


----------



## topgear (Nov 9, 2011)

before getting the gpu Op should tell us what PSU he is currently using


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 9, 2011)

Please post your full config. Especially complete model no. And wattage of the Power Supply.


----------



## digitaltab (Nov 10, 2011)

hello cilus,
if we talk about ur gpu, i'll suggest u to go for 560 ti, although m using an amd gpu 6870, but as we see in future , right now the best option for 3d gaming falls in nvidia's gym. 
and there are som gud games who make it for nvidia, like gta4, crysis etc. 
although they work well on amd, but thr r sm features, in which performance appears only in nvidia, cuz those games r nvidia certified.
for ex, nfs hot pursuit, launched 2010, has a motion blur feature in it, which doesnt shows in amd cards,
nd works well with nvidia cards,
BUT IF U WANT A HARDCORE OVERALL PERFORMANCE, GO FOR AMD 6870.
i suggested this to you because thr is a very little very tiny difference in the performance of 6870 n 6950, but the price difference is huge, almost 5k.
so it'll be wiser to buy a 6870 rather than 6950.


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 10, 2011)

what 3d?
3d tech as today is totally useless.
not even a child will be fooled by it.

forget about 3d gaming, its not gonna happen soon


----------



## digitaltab (Nov 10, 2011)

have u even seen it? 
dude, m playin it, and its awesome.... 
u should give it a try, and don call it useless without even knowing it


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 10, 2011)

yes, it is useless, you already are playing a pseudo-3d game.

and its not even true 3d, you are overpaying for a piece of equipment that is falsely claimed to provide a "3d" experience.

where is the 3d? i ask you, isnt the game you are playing more "3d" than the "3d" you are watching?

also, im playing metro 2033 on my i7, 6990 at max settings, and it is AWESOME!!!
dude, have you seen it? try it,


----------



## digitaltab (Nov 10, 2011)

do you know that ur 6990 is not capable of providing 3d, accordin to its technology, till date... if not then go to amd website , and search for compatible hardware for hd3d, and you'll get 2 know this reality,  DUDE U R OUT OF D GAME....
nd for ur information, 3D technology is the most awesome nd revolutionary technology, providing an awesome experience.
go to some electronics showroom in some mall, and feel it...
those who r launching evry game nd movie in 3d these days r not fool,....


----------



## Cilus (Nov 10, 2011)

HD 6990 does support HD3D. I think you are basically pointing it out as Crossfire does not support HD3D tech. But HD 6990 does behave as single card (the Crossfire is done internally as it is a single PCB design) and it has support support for HD3D. Check the official product page.

Also not all the nVidia certified games run better in Nvidia cards. Crysis 2 does run better with AMD cards. Similarly it is observed in several reviews that due to high frame buffer in HD 6900 series cards, over 1080P resolution, AMD cards take the lead and the game playing experiece (don't confuse it with FPS count) is better in AMD cards.
And there are plenty of neutral superb games like BF3, Metro 2033 which runs better in AMD cards copmared to their Nvidia counter parts.


----------



## digitaltab (Nov 10, 2011)

chk this out, At this time, due to AMD Crossfire™ Technology incompatibility with AMD’s Quad Buffer, AMD Radeon™ HD 6990 graphics will not support stereoscopic 3D gaming with frame sequential displays using active shutter glasses. this sentence is written at last on the page. below is the link:

Supported Hardware


----------



## Cilus (Nov 10, 2011)

Shivam24 said:


> chk this out, At this time, due to AMD Crossfire™ Technology incompatibility with AMD’s Quad Buffer, AMD Radeon™ HD 6990 graphics will not support stereoscopic 3D gaming with frame sequential displays using active shutter glasses. this sentence is written at last on the page. below is the link:
> 
> Supported Hardware



Hmm, checked it. Nice point there. And it is a shame that the beast is not supporting 3D gaming.


----------



## Skud (Nov 10, 2011)

Even I was not aware of the same. Nice pointing out Shivam.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Nov 10, 2011)

@shivam,
 only buying a 3D card won't do the justice.you have to buy a 3d support monitor which costs a bomb,3d glasses...but still for now 3D is not a widely accepted thing so it is better to suggest 6950(which is the best performance card in that budget) to op.


----------



## digitaltab (Nov 10, 2011)

no sukesh1090 , let me prove it:

in nehru place , delhi:
today sapphire amd radeon 6870 priced @  10k
sapphire amd radeon 6950 @ 15k
LG 2342p 3D LED MONITOR with two 3d glasses: 13.5k
this is all what you hv to spend.
and comparing performance of 6870 and 6950, spending 5k more to hv a little increase in performance, i'll not suggest.

TO PROVE THAT prices i wrote are correct: type cost to cost in google.co.in and click on 2nd result stating "cost to cost pdf"
cost to cost is a very reputed seller of pc components in NOrth India./ new delhi/ncr


----------



## Cilus (Nov 10, 2011)

^^ Agreed. We are unnecessarily bringing 3D shoot out here. For 1080P standard gaming, HD 6950 TF III is the best choice.


----------



## digitaltab (Nov 10, 2011)

cilus, hv u read my previous reply? plz read carefully


----------



## kapilove77 (Nov 10, 2011)

going to buy zotac 560ti  amp edition coming monday what games better support for it? or i will go with amd?


----------



## digitaltab (Nov 10, 2011)

buy sapphire amd radeon 6950/6870



Skud said:


> Even I was not aware of the same. Nice pointing out Shivam.



thnks dude, nd thnks cilus..


----------



## Cilus (Nov 10, 2011)

Shivam24 said:


> cilus, hv u read my previous reply? plz read carefully



I was refering to Sukesh' post, not yours. Look at the timing of the two posts.

2ndly the 3D monitor, LG D2342P is a great by indeed, but it is not listed as the AMD HD3D supported hardware list. However, I think it has support for TriDef 3D Software, so HD3D compatible and indeed a very good buy.

Now the thing is choice of 3D varries widely from person to person and a lot of people complained about the different problems, mainly regarding health, while using 3D vision glasses for long time. And some of them are scientifically proven.

So while suggesting, I think we need to first confirm it from the OP first. And I don't think ganesh_6663 has mentioned that he's opting for 3D config.

2ndly, while playing games in 3D, GPU frame buffer plays very important role as the amount of data is doubled while using 3G. Most of the GPU with 1GB or less than 2GB Graphics memory fell short in 3D gaming. So even if OP opts for 3D, HD 6950 2GB will become a must buy product then.

*So untill OP confirms about 3D requirement, no offtopic post please.* Shivam24, you can post these prices and your findings to PC Buying Guide section to help to build our 3D rig.


----------



## ico (Nov 10, 2011)

Can't stand 3D for more than 30 minutes.

Get HD 6950 2GB. Seems to perform better in Battlefield 3. 2GB VRAM will help you run memory heavy games which we are soon going to see.


----------



## digitaltab (Nov 10, 2011)

Cilus said:


> I was refering to Sukesh' post, not yours. Look at the timing of the two posts.
> 
> 2ndly the 3D monitor, LG D2342P is a great by indeed, but it is not listed as the AMD HD3D supported hardware list. However, I think it has support for TriDef 3D Software, so HD3D compatible and indeed a very good buy.
> 
> ...



chk this and see the last name in supported monitors list, just to clarify ur doubt...

Supported Hardware


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 10, 2011)

Shivam24 said:


> BUT IF U WANT A HARDCORE OVERALL PERFORMANCE, GO FOR AMD 6870.
> i suggested this to you *because thr is a very little very tiny difference in the performance of 6870 n 6950,* but the price difference is huge, almost 5k.
> so it'll be wiser to buy a 6870 rather than 6950.



AnandTech - Bench - GPU11
you may further check out latest games benchmarks on hardocp, toms hardware. 
*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/battlefield-3-graphics-performance,3063-8.html


and for price -
standard sapphire 6870 - 11.7k
sapphire 6950 pcie 1gb - 14.2k
14.2k - 11.7k != 5k


----------



## AcceleratorX (Nov 10, 2011)

Between 560 Ti and 6950, go for 6950, at least until NVIDIA launches the 448 core version of the 560 Ti, which will still not be a good option due to power draw concerns (GF110 core is power hungry).

However, if you are considering the 6870, save a few bucks and get the GTX 560 (non-Ti) instead - it's cheaper and has almost the same performance (average performance difference is about 5% better or worse at best). 6870 still consumes slightly less power but at least the difference is not too much this time around (plus you save a few bucks).


----------



## digitaltab (Nov 10, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> AnandTech - Bench - GPU11
> you may further check out latest games benchmarks on hardocp, toms hardware.
> Benchmark Results: AMD Graphics Cards, High Quality : Battlefield 3 Performance: 30+ Graphics Cards, Benchmarked
> 
> ...



type "cost to cost" in google and u'll get a pdf as 2nd result , her u'll find 6870=10k
6950=15k
or call to rashi peripherals/ aditya infotech... 
what i wrote above is correct, a +- of 500 may occur..
i may provide nos. of these two importers nd suppliers in india if u want...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 10, 2011)

^i mean i myself purchased my 6950 for 13.2k. now its 14.2k


----------



## digitaltab (Nov 10, 2011)

i don want to involve myself in arguments, 
for u 14.2
for me 15k +-500
fine?


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 10, 2011)

Shivam24 said:


> do you know that ur 6990 is not capable of providing 3d, accordin to its technology, till date... if not then go to amd website , and search for compatible hardware for hd3d, and you'll get 2 know this reality,  DUDE U R OUT OF D GAME....
> nd for ur information, 3D technology is the most awesome nd revolutionary technology, providing an awesome experience.
> go to some electronics showroom in some mall, and feel it...
> those who r launching evry game nd movie in 3d these days r not fool,....



did i mention anywhere that i was using "3D" in my rig???
im not out of the game, you are unable to understand what im trying to tell you.

3d is a childish and vague tech. its not even well defined!!! how can it be revolutionary? are you just quoting whatever you find on the manufacturer's catalog? 

no thanks, i have my own views on what constitutes "REAL 3D" tech, and im not gonna accept the half baked bull$hit that people are calling 3d now-a-days.


----------



## Jripper (Nov 10, 2011)

This is kinda off topic but is there any ati alternative to physx?


----------



## digitaltab (Nov 11, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> did i mention anywhere that i was using "3D" in my rig???
> im not out of the game, you are unable to understand what im trying to tell you.
> 
> 3d is a childish and vague tech. its not even well defined!!! how can it be revolutionary? are you just quoting whatever you find on the manufacturer's catalog?
> ...



well it is what it is, 
and whole world is watching it,
if you ant some alien 3d, go invent your own
nvidia and amd have gifted us 3d technology for pc gaming. & thats reality.


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 11, 2011)

the whole world is NOT watching.
and even if they are watching, they are looking at a false thing. its not even 3d.

im not gonna invent anything, im gonna wait for a full 3d set to fall out of the sky.

hah, 3d gaming!!!
then what are those ppl been doing for the last 2 decades who have played computer games??? were they not playing 3d games? i say they were playing 3d games.

and all this 3d is all hype. its not even true 3d. they have no right to call it as such. there should be a lawsuit filed against them for misusing the phrase "3D".

and you are behaving like a *fanboy*. go read your sentences above and see if i am right or not.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 11, 2011)

Enough of this, both of you. Don't start the non ending battle of 3D vs Non 3D here instead of helping OP. From now on don't post out of the context things here.
I'm closing the thread for now.


----------



## ico (Nov 11, 2011)

Jripper said:


> This is kinda off topic but is there any ati alternative to physx?


You don't need alternatives for gimmicks.


----------

